# name



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

Trying to think of a name ahead of time since I'm HORRIBLE at picking names lol. I'm thinking maybe tundra? After either the truck or the geographical thing. Idk. Lol.any ideas?


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

Phillip after the screw driver


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

That a joke? Lol. I don't like using peoples names for my pets


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea, it was a joke from futurama. Fry's father names him Phillip...after the screwdriver.
I actually like Tundra. I might steal it.


I was gonna call my B&W who died Malcom reX, but since he died I dont feel right using his name. I dont have a name for the extreme yet.

Im thinking Tengu the tegu.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to stick with tundra  steel it if you want its not copyrighted but mines the original :b


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 18, 2011)

It'll come to you. I changed names a few times and even then I'm not entirely sure about it. 
Rango was going to be Jack, like 3 fingered jack, but he only has 2 front toes... lolol. 
Guru used to be Skwisgaar (off metalocalypse)
Gary.... He's always been gary.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine are after trucks too chevy and Tonka.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm gonna rock vanilla for my extreme, its spposively female (only tike will tell) and the parents are blizzard and sugar, well dairy queens blizzards are made with sugar hence my baby tegu is vanilla flavored lol


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2011)

One of the members here have a giant named tundra, my giants name is storm, iceXhail and snowXsleet are the grandparents and blizards the dad lol so i followed a family tradition


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

avalanche would be a truck name and a cold weather name


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

i think im going to stick to tundra. its one of my favorite trucks and it also kinda fits perfectly haha


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

My male is JD and my female is Carly. I enjoy reptiles more than people... Maybe I've worked retail to long. Their my friends and I treat them so.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 19, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Mine are after trucks too chevy and Tonka.


one of my duaghters is due to be born any day now. Her name is Chevelle Ann.

Named my columbian Dozer. Thinking about naming my Argentine Zilla.


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 19, 2011)

My fiance decided that ours is going to be named Rutheford. Not sure where she got it from, but she likes it lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> herpgirl2510 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are after trucks too chevy and Tonka.
> ...



Aw thats a cute name for a girl.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

i liek how at the bottom of this theres a chevy ad lol. idk if its just on mine or of its on everyones b ut it seemed ironic


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

Why not Yota? (Tundra = toYota).

Heck, it took me forever to get Gator his name, I kept switching it around until I stuck with Gator.

My female gu STILL doesn't have a good name, I've just been calling her "Baby" because nothing else comes to mind. And she's anything but (actually she's quite the female dog at times).


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt, only Rutherford I can think of is Rutherford BHayes. I've named mine Jekyll, hope it works out well lol


----------

